# Recomendacion de Subwoofer (nacional) para HT?



## samsagaz (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola, estoy mirando drivers argentinos para armar un subwoofer, de aprox 400-500W ( o menos si consigo algo con buena sensibilidad).

Puede alguien recomendrme algun subwoofer nacional? Leea no hay más por lo visto.


----------



## samsagaz (Dic 6, 2011)

luego de ver algunas cosas, pensba usar 2 de estos para el sw 
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=W-10Cc


----------

